# Vida Vacations advice - urgent



## Sailrgrl (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am just going down that Vida road and need some serious advice sooner then later. This is my first time kick at this cat, I'm a single female and not sure I'm going down the right path.

Here's my deal in a nutshell (I still have 2-3 days to rescind and I'm still in Cancun, so I can waltz down there in an hour and put,this thing to rest if I have to.

- I purchased 2 Bliss master weeks which was due to another member's upgrade.  I initially thought it was for Mayan Grand Palace as that is where the presentation was, but it's really for Puerto Nuevo Vallarta. The rep this morning said, it doesn't really matter where I purchase.

- My basic price for these 2 weeks at my home resort (4 weeks on SFX exchange) $12,000. I currently have a deposit with them for $3,000. This is the famous 100 year deal that I have to renew every 10 years due to Mexican law, but I rep specifically stated it is also there to give me the option to cancel out of my contract or upgrade my contract.

- Because they claim my $12,000 for the 2 Bliss weeks is a 'special price,' they have said I cannot use my home resorts for 2014-2015, and that I can only exchange.  Which is fine for me, because I wasn't really intending on coming to Mexico in the next two years.  More interested in international and USA travel.

- However, in addition, they have given me 1 Registered week for 10 years and as previous folks in this subject have mentioned, I am locked into paying $529 every year at the end of February.  Being military, obviously,this will not work for me, as I very rarely know in one fiscal year (apr-mar), what I'm doing in the next fiscal year, tho I have always managed to easily use all my 5 weeks of annual leave.  I questioned my sales rep on this Registered week because I really didn't want or need it, and he said "it's to guarantee Vida Vacations that I will not simply market my Bliss weeks every year, and that I will go on vacation."  Yes, I find this an odd statement. So, they're selling me 2 weeks but don't believe I will use it, so, they are forcing me into another 10 yr deal, which drives my base price of $12,000 to $17,000+

- On top of my 'great deal', they gave me 3 SFX weeks for life at a range of $99-299/week (no additional fees). These are optional and I'm not locked into them.  I basically use them or lose them every year.

- I have also read on is site that Vida renovates every 5 years, but my rep very specifically told me that I would not be paying any fees for this, though many of you state that you pay an equivalent of 2 weeks maintenance fees every 5 yrs to cover the renovation.

My question of the day......

- there seems to be a lot of travel I can do through this program....9 weeks in the first 10 years to be exact....and then 7 weeks thereafter, even though I only have 5 weeks of annual leave for each of the next 5 years before I retire.  However, there seems to be so many fees, and mandatory payments and renewal fees and 'potential golf marketing' strategies, which the 2nd and 3rd rep that I saw convinced me that it was guaranteed by Golf Marketing, that I'm getting a bit wary.  Yeah, sounding too good to be true, already.

Any suggestions? I have another 2 or 3 days to reneg.

Thank you.


----------



## pittle (Mar 17, 2014)

*Rescind*

*Rescind today!!!! * Do NOT let them talk you into keeping the contract - the pressure to do so will be intense. With your work schedule, it will be difficult to plan international travel and will be difficult to make exchanges. You will have to schedule at least a year in advance.

You said you have a Master week.  Is that a Master Room (hotel unit) or a Suite (has kitchen/living room and bedroom)?  A Master Suite is a 2-bedroom unit & for the $ you are talking about, I do not think you have one of those because the MF is way too low for a 2-bedroom unit. You also say you have 2 weeks - but it is actually one week with the extra week that you can use by paying an extra MF.  For the price you mentioned for annual MF, you have just 1 week - it would be twice that for 2 weeks.  The registered week is your "real" week.

The sales man was correct in that if you own at one resort, you own at them all - any Mayan Palace / Bliss would be your "home" resort.  I am surprised that a Bliss week would be registered in Nuevo because they do not have a Bliss there, but that is now where the corporate offices seems to be.  The only Bliss is currently in Mayan Riviera.  He was also correct in that they do not do the 5 year renovation on new contracts any more.

Regardless - rescind Today!!!   I love the Vida properties, but from what I read in your post, this is not for you at this time in your life.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2014)

As Phyllis said, RESCIND! Do it today. They will really put the pressure on to delay you beyond the required rescission period. And/or they will call you incessantly. Unplug the phone. They will offer specials on top of specials. Those are very nice resorts, but Mexican resorts are easily accessible via exchange and straightforward rental. No multi year commitment required. Even if you do buy, do you really want to go through this with every visit with them trying to get you to upgrade to the next level of luxury. It is endless if they get their hooks into you.

Rescind today. Then come back here to learn more, spend less, vacation well.

And, Welcome to TUG. We've saved people just like you over $4,000,000 and counting.

Jim


----------



## presley (Mar 17, 2014)

Rather than sign a contract to pay thousands of dollars for something you may not use, why not just pay for each vacation when you are really going to take it?  Here's a link to the SFX sell off list.  The gold price is the price the general public pays for the full week. https://www.sfx-resorts.com/public_selloff.asp

There are other places that will have rentals listed a year or further in advance if you need advance planning.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 17, 2014)

Rescind! It's a ripoff. You will find it almost impossible to book a week since you can only book 5 mos in advance. Go to the sales office immediately and get out of the "deal".


----------



## bethy (Mar 17, 2014)

RESCIND!!!  And don't give into the pressure they will put on you.  Remember - these resorts aren't going anywhere.  If, after you've done six months or so of due diligence, you come to the conclusion that timeshares are a good fit for you then you can *always* get a deal later.  Especially on this resale market where the weeks you buying are probably selling for $1 a piece.

Successful timeshare ownership is only a good value for highly informed and saavy people who also fit a certain vacationing profile.  It's really a small group.  You might be one of those people but there is no way to know until you've done a ton of thinking on it and done a ton of research.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

presley said:


> Rather than sign a contract to pay thousands of dollars for something you may not use, why not just pay for each vacation when you are really going to take it?  Here's a link to the SFX sell off list.  The gold price is the price the general public pays for the full week. https://www.sfx-resorts.com/public_selloff.asp
> 
> There are other places that will have rentals listed a year or further in advance if you need advance planning.



Hi There,
Thanks so much for the SFX link.  I am so glad I came on here to learn more.  I do feel wary of Vida because there are so many costs involved that I will never truly know what the bottom line really is.  I'm not wary because of my inability to take leave (bec I always have done it successfully when i want to), but bec it appears that I often would have to book 6mth-1 yr in advance, which really I've never done in my life.
Thanks....sd


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

pittle said:


> *Rescind today!!!! * Do NOT let them talk you into keeping the contract - the pressure to do so will be intense. With your work schedule, it will be difficult to plan international travel and will be difficult to make exchanges. You will have to schedule at least a year in advance.
> 
> You said you have a Master week.  Is that a Master Room (hotel unit) or a Suite (has kitchen/living room and bedroom)?  A Master Suite is a 2-bedroom unit & for the $ you are talking about, I do not think you have one of those because the MF is way too low for a 2-bedroom unit. You also say you have 2 weeks - but it is actually one week with the extra week that you can use by paying an extra MF.  For the price you mentioned for annual MF, you have just 1 week - it would be twice that for 2 weeks.  The registered week is your "real" week.
> 
> ...



Hi Phyllis,
Sorry, I actually have a Bliss wk in a Studio room.  They were offering a 2 for 1 deal, so that I supposedly pay for 1 wk, but get 2 wks.  The Registered week, was an additional week of their version of a guarantee that I would vacation, and not just try and use my 2 Bliss wks as a Marketing tool through Golf Marketing.  I think this is the time in my life to do this, however there are so many fees that I really can't keep track of what my bottom line will be.  Plus, there are calling all the extra weeks 'incentives' but really I don't need 7-9 wks of vacation time because I only have 5 wks of vacation time.
Thanks for your advice.  I will be rescinding shortly.
sd


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

bethy said:


> RESCIND!!!  And don't give into the pressure they will put on you.  Remember - these resorts aren't going anywhere.  If, after you've done six months or so of due diligence, you come to the conclusion that timeshares are a good fit for you then you can *always* get a deal later.  Especially on this resale market where the weeks you buying are probably selling for $1 a piece.
> 
> Successful timeshare ownership is only a good value for highly informed and saavy people who also fit a certain vacationing profile.  It's really a small group.  You might be one of those people but there is no way to know until you've done a ton of thinking on it and done a ton of research.



Hi Bethy,
Thanks again for your post as well.  I've basically been thinking that if something is too good to be true, then it probably is.  I even made this comment to my sales reps (5 of them i total that rifled through my psyche after 8 hrs of questioning them), and I am amazed at some of the little things I am finding out here.  I will do my research and in the meantime, enjoy the real reason i came on vacation.....to relax and not dole out $17,000 for a lifetime of vacations.....
thanks....sd


----------



## bethy (Mar 17, 2014)

Sailrgrl said:


> Hi Phyllis,
> Sorry, I actually have a Bliss wk in a Studio room.  They were offering a 2 for 1 deal, so that I supposedly pay for 1 wk, but get 2 wks.  The Registered week, was an additional week of their version of a guarantee that I would vacation, and not just try and use my 2 Bliss wks as a Marketing tool through Golf Marketing.  I think this is the time in my life to do this, however there are so many fees that I really can't keep track of what my bottom line will be.  Plus, there are calling all the extra weeks 'incentives' but really I don't need 7-9 wks of vacation time because I only have 5 wks of vacation time.
> Thanks for your advice.  I will be rescinding shortly.
> sd



You said it yourself up above in a nutshell:  that it is all so very complicated - too complicated.  I am a fairly seasoned traveler and timeshare owner and my eyes start to cross when I read all the details of the "deal" they are offering.  They are talking circles around you and making it all sound intriguing and like a no-brainer.  When it isn't.

Just saw your updates:  Good for you for taking a deep breath and stepping back and taking your time on this.  These resorts and deals aren't going anywhere.  And if you do want them later they can probably be had for $1700 or less in up front costs rather than $17,000.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Rescind! It's a ripoff. You will find it almost impossible to book a week since you can only book 5 mos in advance. Go to the sales office immediately and get out of the "deal".



Thanks Pat.
Consider it done.
You guys are awesome on here!!!:whoopie:


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 17, 2014)

*rescind with member services*

Agree with the others....but do not go to sales, make an appt with member services (the legal people who had you sign the contract).  Sales will try to talk you out of it.  Follow the steps to rescind as presented in the paper work.
Good luck.....


----------



## travs2 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Vida Vacations*

Hi there

I agree with Sailrgrl.  Tuggers are awesome.  I have a situation that some of you may be able to give advice on.  We have a 2013 Mayan Palace week that we want to put into RCI for future vacations.  We have been doing this since 1988 and we do not want to lose the week.   RCI Mayan line told us today that they would gladly accept our 2013 MP week. So then I called the Mayan customer service rep in reservations and they said that RCI is NOT accepting any more 2013 Mayan weeks.  More could they put it into SFX.  So, is the Mayan playing games with us?  What is going on?

Thanks for any suggestions and /advise.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Do you mean 2014 weeks or 2013?


----------



## travs2 (Mar 17, 2014)

We mean 2013 week.  We have done this lots of times in the past.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am taking it that you don't have a users guide or a contract that explicitly states that you can contact the resort into the next year and still bank with an exchange company and receive credit for previously banked weeks (by the resort)?  Either something has changed and they are no longer extending it as they have in the past or when you did it in the past, you did it earlier or before so many others had done so and they still had deposit credits to offer.  

I would call again to make sure the agent that you spoke to wasn't mistaken.  If not you should get it clarified to find out when the latest you can deposit (in the future) so you won't run into this problem next year.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

Tropical lady said:


> Agree with the others....but do not go to sales, make an appt with member services (the legal people who had you sign the contract).  Sales will try to talk you out of it.  Follow the steps to rescind as presented in the paper work.
> Good luck.....



Hi Tropical Lady;
Thank you for your timely advice, as well as that of one other godsend offline.

I asked for an appt (via email because they wanted to call me to go over my questions today, and I said no) with the guy who recorded my acknowledgement of the contract in their closed door office.  Even if they say no to bringing me there on their own dime, I have till Wednesday and my intent is to go there Tues early AM and turn in everything according to the contract indication. I can be bowled over sometimes, but after all the advice i have received here and elsewhere, I have already thought of the various new incentives they will come up with and my response of NO will be applicable to all of them.

I will post on here tomorrow once.
take care,
shirley


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 17, 2014)

travs2 said:


> We mean 2013 week.  We have done this lots of times in the past.



How do you exchange a week that is no longer available?  You can't do that in II.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

travs2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I agree with Sailrgrl.  Tuggers are awesome.  I have a situation that some of you may be able to give advice on.  We have a 2013 Mayan Palace week that we want to put into RCI for future vacations.  We have been doing this since 1988 and we do not want to lose the week.   RCI Mayan line told us today that they would gladly accept our 2013 MP week. So then I called the Mayan customer service rep in reservations and they said that RCI is NOT accepting any more 2013 Mayan weeks.  More could they put it into SFX.  So, is the Mayan playing games with us?  What is going on?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions and /advise.



Hi Travs2;
When I was at MP on Friday, they were pretty adamant that my main exchange partner was SFX and always would be.  They told me that I Int'l would be my secondary Exchange for 2 years but that I should let it lapse after that time and just use SFX. When I asked them about RCI, they basically told me that I was not going directly through RCI at all only SFX, though they claimed i would get all the benefits of RCI.  Just an FYI.  Not sure if this is something new or not.
s.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

Sailrgrl said:


> Hi Tropical Lady;
> Thank you for your timely advice, as well as that of one other godsend offline.
> 
> I asked for an appt (via email because they wanted to call me to go over my questions today, and I said no) with the guy who recorded my acknowledgement of the contract in their closed door office.  Even if they say no to bringing me there on their own dime, I have till Wednesday and my intent is to go there Tues early AM and turn in everything according to the contract indication. I can be bowled over sometimes, but after all the advice i have received here and elsewhere, I have already thought of the various new incentives they will come up with and my response of NO will be applicable to all of them.
> ...



Monday @ 6:30pm Cancun time;
Oh those little snakes! I just got an email from the main legal guy saying he was sorry that he could not respond to my email queries (he's never replied to anything since Sat and the not from this morning either) because he didn't have time today, but to 'check my email tomorrow' and he would answer everything.  

I am now well aware of the delay tactics that some of you folks mentioned these guys would use in the hopes that I hit and miss my 5 day rescind period.  Not sure if I should have told him or not, but I was p.o'd with Vida's response, and I told him I would be in his office first thing tomorrow and that I would be rescinding my contract.  Sneaky devils.
s


----------



## thheath (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish you he best but you are up against expert manipulators and scammers.

I hope this doesn't end up being a train wreck.

Ted


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 17, 2014)

Tomorrow don't sit down with the sales person as they will lie through their teeth to keep you from the VLO . If asked, inform them that you have an appointment with the VLO (verification loan officer) or as you know him the legal or contract guy. Get copies of the cancellation documents and stay there until you get the amount of the refund in writing. (they will deduct any additional compensation or gifts you received beyond what you were promised to attend the presentation). They will most likely say it will take 14-30 days to process the refund so get that time period in writing as well. If their answers sound fishy call your credit card company collect using the international phone number on the back of your credit card and ask for risk management to notify them of your rescision and to follow their instructions on how to notify the CC company as the initial charge has already posted to your card by now.
Pleasant but firm and resolved will get you out of there and back on vacation ASAP.

If the meeting goes sour call Profeco immediately at 52 55 5211 1723 and ask for one of their English speaking legal representatives as you are having difficulties rescinding a contract and you are in a meeting with the VLO now.


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 17, 2014)

thheath said:


> I wish you he best but you are up against expert manipulators and scammers.
> 
> I hope this doesn't end up being a train wreck.
> 
> Ted



Don't worry Ted. I have no intentions of being the one lying on the tracks. I've cc'd Profeco on my intentions and concerns as recommended by one of the members.

More to follow.....
s


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 18, 2014)

oldbuyer said:


> Tomorrow don't sit down with the sales person as they will lie through their teeth to keep you from the VLO . If asked, inform them that you have an appointment with the VLO (verification loan officer) or as you know him the legal or contract guy. Get copies of the cancellation documents and stay there until you get the amount of the refund in writing. (they will deduct any additional compensation or gifts you received beyond what you were promised to attend the presentation). They will most likely say it will take 14-30 days to process the refund so get that time period in writing as well. If their answers sound fishy call your credit card company collect using the international phone number on the back of your credit card and ask for risk management to notify them of your rescision and to follow their instructions on how to notify the CC company as the initial charge has already posted to your card by now.
> Pleasant but firm and resolved will get you out of there and back on vacation ASAP.
> 
> If the meeting goes sour call Profeco immediately at 52 55 5211 1723 and ask for one of their English speaking legal representatives as you are having difficulties rescinding a contract and you are in a meeting with the VLO now.



Hi there,
All actually went really well at Vida today.  I ended up speaking to some manager and he didn't try to sell me anything just wanted to know why I was rescinding and suggestions for how they could improve the complicated process.  There seemed to be an obvious disconnect between what the sales guys told me on Friday and what the manager told me today but who knows.  He did sound relatively believable, but he knew I was set on canceling so didn't push, which I appreciated.

They wanted the contracts back, but I had already made copies at the hotel, so I didn't really care.  I did get a letter of cancellation indicating that my deposit of $3000 would be credited back which he and I both signed.  He said I should see the refund within about 7 days.  I did call up my CC company and gave them a heads' up.

At the end after my discussion, I saw a different side to the Vida program mostly bec the guy I spoke to explained things a bit differently, and was kind enough to show me other examples as well as items in my contract that covered me for some of my concerns, and some tricks of the trade.  I will spend more time when I get home doing a bit more research.

Thank you guys for all your support and advice! I never expected it, but am truly glad for someone having my back......
S


----------



## pittle (Mar 19, 2014)

I am always proud of our Military, but am especially proud of you!!!  I think you did the right thing for this stage of your life.  Timeshares will always be available and now you know where to check for info.

FYI - I saw a 2-bedroom Grand Mayan go on eBay for $1 a couple of weeks ago.  The person that bought it had to pay $5100 in the transfer fees, but now they get a great unit and the MF for that big unit is about $1250 per year.  I saw a Buganvilas Imperial Suite go for $255 today (including closing costs and transfer fees) that can be used it as a 2 bedroom or 2 1-bedroom units that can be used for 2 weeks of vacation with MF of $660 per year for the 2-bedroom unit.   Point is - when you are ready, there will be lots of timeshares available for a great price.

Thanks for checking.  Have a great career!!!


----------



## Sailrgrl (Mar 19, 2014)

pittle said:


> I am always proud of our Military, but am especially proud of you!!!  I think you did the right thing for this stage of your life.  Timeshares will always be available and now you know where to check for info.
> 
> FYI - I saw a 2-bedroom Grand Mayan go on eBay for $1 a couple of weeks ago.  The person that bought it had to pay $5100 in the transfer fees, but now they get a great unit and the MF for that big unit is about $1250 per year.  I saw a Buganvilas Imperial Suite go for $255 today (including closing costs and transfer fees) that can be used it as a 2 bedroom or 2 1-bedroom units that can be used for 2 weeks of vacation with MF of $660 per year for the 2-bedroom unit.   Point is - when you are ready, there will be lots of timeshares available for a great price.
> 
> Thanks for checking.  Have a great career!!!



Thanks Phyllis to you and everyone else.!
I will be on here again once I start my research again.
Cheers!
s


----------



## thheath (Mar 19, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## asibayan (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,

I'm just finding this forum, after my recent trip to PV. I was sucked into the VIDA story, namely because they took said they would take in our 2 timeshares, which lowered the cost of the purchase of a unit at the Grand Mayan. On a a whim after our trip, I googled VIDA and to my shock saw nothing but horrible reviews. Since you were able to get out of the contract, did they tell you how long you had to get out of the contract? I'm having some buyers remorse, but I'm back in the states now about a week since we've purchased. Am I too late?

thx for any help in advance


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 17, 2014)

asibayan said:


> I'm back in the states now about a week since we've purchased. Am I too late?



Probably.  Mexico law allows five business days to rescind.  I would get on rescinding right away and follow the instructions very carefully.  Even if you are too late, it won't hurt to try.

If it is too late the other possible solution is to complain very persistently to customer service.  We've had posts on these boards from people in the same position as you.  They complained very loudly to customer service and customer service would usually work out a satisfactory resolution.  The catch though is that you would have to delete or retract anything negative you might have said about these people on these boards.  They might even ask you to post how "great" they have been to work with.

I know.  It might cost you a little dignity to do this but it might get you out of this financial bind.

Another option might be to contact Prefeco.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2014)

asibayan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just finding this forum, after my recent trip to PV. I was sucked into the VIDA story, namely because they took said they would take in our 2 timeshares, which lowered the cost of the purchase of a unit at the Grand Mayan. On a a whim after our trip, I googled VIDA and to my shock saw nothing but horrible reviews. Since you were able to get out of the contract, did they tell you how long you had to get out of the contract? I'm having some buyers remorse, but I'm back in the states now about a week since we've purchased. Am I too late?
> 
> thx for any help in advance



Unfortunately buyers remorse is not enough to get out of a contract after the rescission period.  If they don't do something that they are contractually obligated to do, then there is cause.  If you were coerced into signing under false pretenses (lies) even if you don't have documented proof, you can contact Profecto and start a claim.  You need to at least be able to list everything that you were told that you now believe to be untrue.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 17, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> even if you don't have documented proof, you can contact Profecto and start a claim.  You need to at least be able to list everything that you were told that you now believe to be untrue.



The Mexican consumer protection agency is *Profeco* and you can click here to get to their webpage for contact info.


----------



## indyjuli (Aug 18, 2014)

I made an error.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2014)

asibayan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just finding this forum, after my recent trip to PV. I was sucked into the VIDA story, namely because they took said they would take in our 2 timeshares, which lowered the cost of the purchase of a unit at the Grand Mayan. On a a whim after our trip, I googled VIDA and to my shock saw nothing but horrible reviews. Since you were able to get out of the contract, did they tell you how long you had to get out of the contract? I'm having some buyers remorse, but I'm back in the states now about a week since we've purchased. Am I too late?
> 
> thx for any help in advance



It is possible that you are within the legally required 'cooling off', or rescission period. If it is passed, you might try smearing the good name of VIDA all over the internet. They seem sensitive to that. Often they come to agreement with folks who do this. Here is the email of a (probably fictitious) person at Vida, who has appeared here on TUG to say they would iron out whatever difficulties a buyer has with them.  Karen Rose, customerservice@grupomayan.com Bear in mind, that simply overpaying is not sufficient grounds to prompt a late rescission. Possible fraud, lies, unprofessional sales tactics, maybe, but 'I found out that resales are cheaper' won't cut it.

Best wishes.

Jim


----------

